# [APP] [FREE] Bing Rewards Automator v1.1



## xCrockett10 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey all!

I'm sure some of you are familiar with the Bing Rewards system; it's simple, search with Bing, earn rewards points, redeem rewards points for gift cards, Xbox Live Microsoft Points, among many other things. Most commonly you are able to accumulate 15 points per day (in some cases 30), with 1 point being equivalent to 2 searches. This means you must do 30 Bing searches per day to get the maximum amount of points. But who has time to sit there and tediously search for 30 different things? That's where my app comes in.

I haven't found anything similar on a mobile phone. I know there are websites that do this for you, but if you aren't near a computer and want to bang out your 30 or so searches quickly, this is the app for you.

Be gentle, this is my first crack at an app! Although it is extremely simple I believe there is still some work to be done, so look for updates in the coming weeks.

Thanks guys! Any constructive criticism is appreciated!

You can find the link to the Play Store here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crockettc.bingrewardsbot


----------



## xCrockett10 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello again everybody. I've got a sweet new update for all users! Who has time for ANRs and Crashes? Well, I certainly don't, and I'm sure you don't either. ANRs in my application are a thing of the past with my v1.1.1 update that I like to call "Anti-Freeze".

*v1.1.1 "Anti-Freeze"

The freezing of the application is now gone - you'll be able to see searches happen in real time.

Also, it was brought to my attention that the search terms that were used were not working for some users, maybe because Bing caught on to using the same terms everyday? Regardless, no two searches will be alike - a random word generator has been implemented.*

This should be nearly perfect now. No stupid BS that'll waste your time, just open the app, log in, click the button, and watch your Rewards Points flow in .

Please don't forget to rate and/or give feedback on the Play Store listing. If you have any questions, you can also post them in this thread, as I check this bi-daily (Is that even a word? Whatever. Twice a day).

Play store link again: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crockettc.bingrewardsbot


----------



## xCrockett10 (Jan 11, 2012)

Back from a pretty lengthy hiatus.. brings a new version (and new name too) to my application.

Rewards Automator for Bing is back on the Play store!

Free Version: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crockettc.brb

PRO Version: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crockettc.bingrewardsautomatorpro

The free version is basic, does the searches per day.

The PRO version will also do mobile searches for you.. which give you an extra 10 credits per day.

Any feedback or questions. let me know. Thanks guys!


----------

